# to feel like crap (horrible)



## macdevster

I'm looking for an expression that means you feel like crap, you feel horrible, you feel like shit.  Something idiomatic or slangy.  The context is informal ways to express that you're feeling under the weather, ill, crappy, etc. Generally sick, not specific to any one type of illness.
Any suggestions?


----------



## Rosett

"Чувствую себя полным говном".

Люди вампиры? Или сама виновата? - ...
Oct 31, 2016 - Есть у меня одна, так называемая, подружка. Только вот после встречи с ней я чувствую себя полным 
Чувствую себя полным говном( / Просто треп / Sql.ru
Nov 25, 2014 - Чувствую себя полным говном / Так случилось, что я сейчас встречаюсь с тремя девушками подряд, ...


----------



## Garbuz

And what makes you feel like crap? It may also make a difference.


----------



## Sobakus

Rosett said:


> "Чувствую себя полным говном".


 Whoa, that's quite a misunderstanding. This means "I feel like a total piece of shit". The English expression has nothing to do with self-deprecation (let alone such an extreme measure of it), but, as explained in the OP, simply means "чувствовать себя плохо" but said in a very colloquially expressive way. A good Russian equivalent would be "чувствую себя хрено́во/фиго́во" or, referring to more momentary and serious symptoms, "мне хреново/фигово". There are less expressive alternatives, of course.


----------



## Q-cumber

I'd say "(Что-то) я паршиво себя чувствую"


----------



## Vovan

Another counterpart in Russian is "_дерьмо́во себя́ чу́вствовать_".
"_Дерьм_о́" means "_crap_".


----------



## Rosett

Sobakus said:


> Whoa, that's quite a misunderstanding. This means "I feel like a total piece of shit". The English expression has nothing to do with self-deprecation (let alone such an extreme measure of it), but, as explained in the OP, simply means "чувствовать себя плохо" but said in a very colloquially expressive way. A good Russian equivalent would be "чувствую себя хрено́во/фиго́во" or, referring to more momentary and serious symptoms, "мне хреново/фигово". There are less expressive alternatives, of course.


Based on UD, "feel like shit" in English may be well self-deprecating, too.

feel like shit
When you just feel down about yourself and feel disgusted. See "Feel like crap." Its when nothing matters to you and you donlt care, your also very sad. When you feel like crap, the best thing to do is at the very least go outside and eat some fruit. Nature will at least make you feel a little better, but sitting here at the computer reading this defination is not. One thing to do is to have a nice cold glass of iced tea.
Feel like shit, I hate feeling like shit
#depressed #shit #fuck #hell #bitch
bay depressed guy June 20, 2010

On the other hand, "чувствовать себя полным говном" in Russian may refer to physical uneasiness, like hangover, withdrawal etc.
Как избавиться от вертолетов
Меня штормит до вечера, обычно. Бывает чувствую себя говном пару дней. Несколько раз в больнице откачивали. ЗА ВСЕ НАДО ПЛАТИТЬ! Кстати, после китайского (пробовал в Гонконге) кокаина было намного хуже.
Веганы по принуждению — Свобода слова
Jul 11, 2016 - Без молока я, кстати, начинаю чувствовать себя говном уже через ......
Понедельник, а это значит, что у всех похмелье. И мы снова открываем лучший ...
Jul 28, 2014 - ... ПОСЛЕ ТРЕНИРОВКИ ЧУВСТВУЕШЬ СЕБЯ ГОВНОМ
@
НО С КАЖДОЙ МИНУТОЙ СТАНОВИТСЯ ВСЕ ЛУЧШЕ И ЛУЧШЕ
@
СПОРТ ЛУЧШЕЕ ЛЕКАРСТВО ОТ ПОХМЕЛЬЯ.


----------



## HotIcyDonut

Чувствую себя + чертовски/крайне (optional adverb to indicate the exceeding degree of feeling, omittable) + паршиво/погано/фигово/дерьмово/хреново/херово/хуёво

Not quite slangy, but works, but if you need slang, then:

1) Чувствую себя будто/как будто/словно прокручен(ным)/пропущен(ным) через мясорубку (or подобно пропущенному/прокрученному)
2) Чувствую себя выжатым как/будто/словно лимон (подобно лимону). Feel free to put the lemon AFTER an adverbial expression if you wish, e.g. Чувствую себя будто/как будто/словно выжатый лимон (подобно выжатому лимону)


----------



## Awwal12

I'd also recommend trying dative and impersonal constructions (where applicable), they tend to add a "natural" scent to the speech.

"*Мне* совсем хреново", "меня как будто через мясорубку пропусти*ли*" etc.


----------



## RhoKappa

What about the literal translation: чувствую себя как кака"?  Does that make sense, or does it just sound silly?


----------



## Maroseika

RhoKappa said:


> What about the literal translation: чувствую себя как кака"?  Does that make sense, or does it just sound silly?


No, it doesn't make sense. And it doesn't sound silly - just not clear what's really meant (unless the context makes it intelligible).


----------



## Rosett

Maroseika said:


> No, it doesn't make sense. And it doesn't sound silly - just not clear what's really meant (unless the context makes it intelligible).


"Кака|какашка" does make sense and is perfectly legit both in OP sense and figuratively:
"В общем, сплошные плюсы... Пришли мы с бассейна. Чего-то я сегодня чувствую себя как кака*ка :- ( . Но отплавала свое честно, без поблажек ..."
"Спасибо вам за поддержку, а то чувствую себя как кака какая-то. Я второй раз в жизни теряю близкого друга, первый раз навсегда"
"Температура прошла, но всё равно чувствую себя как кака ..."
"Девочки - это всё. Температура 37,4 и чувствую себя как кака. Отпроситься с работы даже не могу ..."


----------



## Q-cumber

Rosett said:


> "Кака|какашка" does make sense and is perfectly legit both in OP sense and figuratively:
> Минус 31,7 кг. Сахар_ок - 2013 - Страница 62 • Худеем Вместе
> В общем, сплошные плюсы... Пришли мы с бассейна. Чего-то я сегодня чувствую себя как кака*ка :- ( . Но отплавала свое честно, без поблажек на  ...
> Материнство > Женская дружба, насколько она крепкая?
> Спасибо вам за поддержку, а то чувствую себя как кака какая-то. Я второй раз в жизни теряю близкого друга, первый раз навсегда
> 158 - Главная
> Температура прошла, но всё равно чувствую себя как кака ...
> Пузяшный Домик для любимых планюшек! - Страница 822 ...
> Девочки это алис ТТ 37,4 и чувствую себя как кака. Отпроситься с работы даже не могу ...


It's only legit on girls' forums.


----------



## Rosett

Q-cumber said:


> It's only legit on girls' forums.


Очевидно, что вы мне не верите (это может относиться и к другим форерос), не утруждая при этом себя поиском контраргументов по всему объёму живого великорусского языка.
"May 4, 2015 - Ура, привет, начало аллергии. Чувствую себя как какашка, которую взорвали петардой. Сел за монтаж, но боюсь за сегодня я сделаю только сопли на мониторе."


----------



## Garbuz

Q-cumber said:


> It's only legit on girls' forums.



Поддерживаю. Фраза звучит глуповато, неэстетично. Из репертуара детского сада.


----------



## Awwal12

Я не знаю, как она звучит в чьих ушах, но главное, что она определенно не соответствует сабжевой английской фразе по целому ряду параметров. Переводить так последнюю было бы ошибкой.


----------



## Rosett

Awwal12 said:


> Я не знаю, как она звучит в чьих ушах, но главное, что она определенно не соответствует сабжевой английской фразе по целому ряду параметров. Переводить так последнюю было бы ошибкой.


Не были бы столь любезен уважаемый фореро перечислить упомянутый выше "целый ряд параметров", а также точно указать, в чём может, по мнению фореро, заключаться "ошибка"?


----------



## Awwal12

Rosett said:


> Не были бы столь любезен уважаемый фореро перечислить упомянутый выше "целый ряд параметров", а также точно указать, в чём может, по мнению фореро, заключаться "ошибка"?


Английское выражение широко употребимо, общепонятно, семантически однозначно.


----------



## Sobakus

Rosett said:


> "Кака|какашка" does make sense and is perfectly legit both in OP sense and figuratively:
> "В общем, сплошные плюсы... Пришли мы с бассейна. Чего-то я сегодня чувствую себя как кака*ка :- ( . Но отплавала свое честно, без поблажек ..."
> "Спасибо вам за поддержку, а то чувствую себя как кака какая-то. Я второй раз в жизни теряю близкого друга, первый раз навсегда"
> "Температура прошла, но всё равно чувствую себя как кака ..."
> "Девочки - это всё. Температура 37,4 и чувствую себя как кака. Отпроситься с работы даже не могу ..."


If macdevster ever finds himself/herself in need to say "I feel like a poo" in Russian, I'm sure (s)he will find this phrase indispensable.


----------



## rusita preciosa

*Mod note: The topic was fully explored (and more). The thread is now closed.*


----------

